# Pictures of LIONS needed



## CaptDeno (Jun 12, 2007)

Here's the pictures of the Lions I need carved.
4 should be of Lion number 2, about 4 inches tall. Hopefully very similar but do not have to be identical.
1 should be of Lion number 8 about 5-6 inches long (size here doesn't matter).
Also I need a ships figurehead carved. I have a plastic one that is identical to what I need that I can mail to whoever can do this project.
It is about 3" tall by 1 1/2 " wide.
All these should be made of a nice hardwood like walnut/cherry/boxwood/rosewood/or ? 
Anyone interested please e me with some pictures of your work.
[email protected]
Thanks,
Capt Dennis
SORRY, tried to post pic's but cannot get it to work.
Any suggestions on how to post them ?


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

CaptDeno, post your pictures on Flickr.com, then right click, go to properties; copy the URL and paste between two (!)'s. That should get your pictures on the site.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

You post the pictures to a web site like www.flickr.com

Then you upload the pictures to that site.

Then you right click on the picture and select properties. You capture the url address of the picture.

You then paste the URL in your message by putting an exclamation point on each side of the url address


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

A very good explanation Karson.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

We also have Embedding pictures guide.


----------

